Ask HN: Why YC doesn't show a cookie consent popup? - ciccionamente
======
chrisco255
Honest question: why are cookie consent popups a thing? They create the worst
browsing experience and I find them more annoying than anything else.

~~~
XCSme
Because the law was rushed and some other law improvements that were suggested
were not published because it would affect ad companies too much.

I think this is the worst thing that happened to web privacy and UX. Now
everyone just clicks ACCEPT to any cookie policy and the non-technical users
also automatically click accept on location or push notifications requests.

------
Nextgrid
Because as far as I know it doesn't use cookies or similar technologies for
advertising/tracking/analytics purposes. The only cookies it uses are
functional (the logged in user's session) and those don't require disclosure
nor consent.

